# Missed tax filing in France for holiday rental income



## yell17 (23 d ago)

I missed filing last year's profits in France for my 2 holiday rentals in France (non-resident). Can I file them now, late? What the are late fees/penalty? Any third party software that can be used for this filing?


----------

